# From log to slotted chair



## NEP (May 3, 2010)

I was milling with the students the other day. Taught I'd share:


----------



## NEP (May 3, 2010)

And then the chairs:


























:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mtngun (May 3, 2010)

That's great. :rockn:

What kind of class are you teaching ?


----------



## smokinj (May 3, 2010)

Thats Great stuff!


----------



## NEP (May 3, 2010)

Thanks.

I'm teaching at a vocational school, young people thats going to work in forestry. Logging, planting, Christmas trees etc.


----------



## smokinj (May 3, 2010)

NEP said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm teaching at a vocational school, young people thats going to work in forestry. Logging, planting, Christmas trees etc.



I want to go! lol Nothing that cool around here.


----------



## gemniii (May 3, 2010)

Does the wood split when drying?


----------



## NEP (May 3, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Does the wood split when drying?



No thats not a problem in that kind of wood.
Scotch Pine and European Silver Fir.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Jun 1, 2010)

NEP said:


> And then the chairs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweat chairs made 4 of them out of 2 x 12 but might have to get a mill and make them out of my own milled wood.


----------



## BobL (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet - looks really great - I just love the chairs - what a great product!

Great to see everyone using their OHS gear too!

** personal comment **

I don't want to sound overly critical from what looks like a safe great fun activity and I know everyone will not agree with me but I just want to comment on the number of cases where two people are holding onto some of those CS mills. 

Firstly, the chances are very high that a student will eventually use a small alaskan style CS mills by themselves so they should learn to operate these completely by themselves. In most cases, other than the teacher being involved, we don't teach people how to use Power tools using multiple people. 

Secondly unless only one person is in total control of a tool they will not learn the proper "feel" of the tool as quickly as they might by operating it alone. One thing related to this I noticed is, if two people are needed to push the mill (eg picture #3) to get it to cut then, either they're expecting too much from the saw or the chain is not set up right.

Thirdly, same as any machinery I reckon it's generally safer to minimise the number of people in control of and near machinery, and in the case of chainsaws I reckon that's one person. If the standard alaskan CS mill is too big for an individual to lift, manage or they eg can't start a log without assistance then (same as for a CS) they should think very carefully about using it at all or switch to a carriage style mill as in picture number 5. 

One more comment about teaching people how to use CS mills is that starting and finishing any cut with log rails or a guide board is a lot easier and safer than without. With a guide rail or log rails locked onto the log the CS mill can be started on the log rails and so there is no need to carry a running saw. Also when finishing a log, the saw can remain perched on the log rails until it cools off and then it can be stopped and lifted off. I teach this method to everyone that asks and then when they get used to that if they are confident enough I suggest they eventually try the other method. 

One more thing to consider teaching is how to save a lot of personal energy by milling on a slope.

** comment over **


----------



## NEP (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi BobL

I totally agree in all your comments.


But ...................... Teaching situations are different from work situations.

Yes the chain was very dull in pic. #3 and right after taking the picture the students where told to stop and sharpen. Sometimes its a good eyeopener to let them cut for a while with the dull chain so the can really feel the difference to a sharp chain.

The board used as a rail for the first cut is app. ½ meter longer than the log in both ends, for the following cuts we don't use rails, but you are right it is easier withe rails.

They are cutting at a (slight) slope, as you can see in the pictures they are using 2 different kinds of sawhorses and one kind is 20 cm. higher than the other kind. Its not much slope but its some.

I had one day, 17 students, 4 Grandberg style CSM's and one carriage mill, so its not much more than an introduction. And of cause I could teach them much more finesse if I had a little longer time for this subject.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like a fun, albeit it intense, day of teaching. Who supplied all the equipment?


----------



## BobL (Jun 2, 2010)

NEP said:


> Hi BobL
> 
> I totally agree in all your comments.



But ...................... Teaching situations are different from work situations.[/QUOTE]

Sure, I also wasn't there to hear what you said and that could easily cover what I said.



> Yes the chain was very dull in pic. #3 and right after taking the picture the students where told to stop and sharpen. Sometimes its a good eyeopener to let them cut for a while with the dull chain so the can really feel the difference to a sharp chain.


Great!



> I had one day, 17 students, 4 Grandberg style CSM's and one carriage mill, so its not much more than an introduction. And of cause I could teach them much more finesse if I had a little longer time for this subject.



Well I just think it is wonderful that they get to see that wood comes from trees and that it requires some smarts and effort to extract it efficiently.


----------



## NEP (Jun 3, 2010)

twoclones said:


> Looks like a fun, albeit it intense, day of teaching. Who supplied all the equipment?



It's the schools equipment.


It was a fun day the students loved it.


----------



## belgian (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice work, Niels !

If I were having large quantities of wood available, I certainly would be milling myself one day. I could use some schooling in that case. 

Bob's comments are very to the point. I personally don't feel comfortable having ohter people in my surroundings while operating power tools.


----------



## derekh (Jun 3, 2010)

Great pics, I'd love to see some close up pics of that ProCut style mill.

cheers
Derek


----------



## NEP (Jun 3, 2010)

derekh said:


> Great pics, I'd love to see some close up pics of that ProCut style mill.
> 
> cheers
> Derek



It's a Jonsered 600+ chainsaw mill. It's now being manufactured by another company: Lennartsfors.

I originally came equipped with a Jonsered 930 witch after a (too) short time blew the crank bearings and it's now on it's second 395xp.

I have build the trailer bed (the rails is originally supposed to be on the ground) and I have totally rebuild the saw mount bed.

I don't have any close up pictures, so before I take them I want to ask you if there is a specific part of the mill that have your interest?


----------



## derekh (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link, hard to Google but I'll persist. I was interested in the screw jack and the saw attachment.

cheers
Derek

p.s. I found the Jonsared 600+ maintenance and assembly manual , thanks


----------



## akennyd (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice!!

Kenny <>{
John 3:16


----------

